# Ladies wear Sale



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Gander Mountain has a few things on sale.
Cindy bought a pair of jean, a sweater by Woolrich and a sweat shirt for a grand total of 50 bucks!
Just passing along the info here


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Good thing you mentioned Cindy..I was gonna say, "Trout what are you doing shoping for women's clothes????"


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Like you've never been in Victorias Secret? LOL

Rule #1 fish where the fish are


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)




----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

you had me worried for a second also trout


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up, kirk! A woolrich sweater alone usually runs more than $50. They last forever.

Speaking of sales, Kohl's has some great one's, too! I ended up buying a bunch of stuff for all of us, the majority at 80% to 95% off.

Got all the boys new, much needed hiking boots for $3 a pair and myself a pair of nice nike hiking boots for $8, regular $70

I bought alot of stuff and boxed it up until their current clothes wear out. Jeans for $3-4, champion sweatshirts for $2, etc. More money saved for fun stuff!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

TK is that the Kohl's by my house? I hate shopping for close but if it is I will have to swing by there tomorrow IF I have time after fishing and before work...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Yes, Don. That's the Kohl's I was at. They don't have a ton of men's clearance, but you might be able to find something.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gander also has a womens Columbia Dritech (like Gore-Tex) Rain jacket on sale for about $60.00. Wife is going to find one in her Easter Basket, along with a few new fishing toys.......


----------

